# Frugal Horn Speakers



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Well I can't take credit for these as my father made them but I thought I would share them with you all none the less. They are all horn speakers he has made.





  








n786282017 2263347 3183386




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








n786282017 2245871 7222052




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011


__
4










  








n786282017 2245870 2011649




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








n786282017 2245868 4516247




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








167801 10150113895692018 786282017 7559874 3412399 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








167636 10150115992242018 786282017 7596944 6717092 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








167605 10150113897627018 786282017 7559948 6478096 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011


__
1










  








167407 10150113898722018 786282017 7560013 224652 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








167310 10150113900097018 786282017 7560058 4447920 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








167245 10150113901232018 786282017 7560080 3461437 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








167177 10150113896482018 786282017 7559890 7118286 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








167060 10150113897072018 786282017 7559910 70352 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








166460 10150113896857018 786282017 7559899 1828688 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








166457 10150113896242018 786282017 7559884 1604981 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








166445 10150113896392018 786282017 7559888 4277522 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








166335 10150113895452018 786282017 7559872 2234469 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








165772 10150113895847018 786282017 7559875 4630217 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








165639 10150113896647018 786282017 7559894 586903 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








165354 10150113899552018 786282017 7560055 1704839 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








165165 10150113895562018 786282017 7559873 8033529 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








165151 10150113901112018 786282017 7560078 1278851 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








165032 10150113899002018 786282017 7560030 2300866 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








164771 10150113895312018 786282017 7559871 2717424 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








164584 10150113896797018 786282017 7559897 2822067 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








163756 10150129601297018 786282017 7830266 2507035 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








163709 10150113895897018 786282017 7559876 2890877 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011











  








163709 10150113895897018 786282017 7559876 28908D77 N




__
Jim Williams


__
Dec 24, 2011


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Wow man, I'm really digging the speaker boxes, specifically the wave guide designs !!!

I first got into woodwork building sub boxes for car audio. Usually 2nd and 4th order designs. I really had a thing for triple chamber, single reflex bandpass enclosures too! (My first dozen or so acrylic slingshots came from an old acrylic baffle on one of these)

I'm currently sitting on a set of 3 way Quadrals with passive crossovers that I need to box up. How did you calculate the dimensions for the wave guide? I'm currently using Bass Box Pro, but would be very interested if there is any software out there for doing this.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorry mate that has gone straight over my head! You could have a look here? http://www.frugal-horn.com/ Sorry I can't be of any more help, I'm not very up on audio technology, computers are my forte.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

That's awesome!!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

They look as good as they sound, I have owned many different speakers over the years, some costing thousands and these by far out perform any manufactured ones I have bought. I am quite lucky having such a talented father, the pair I have now took him nearly a year on and off to build


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job mate!

BTW, any plans to use those as target box


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

hehe, I think my father would make me a target box if I did such a thing e~shot!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Remarkable stuff there! I really wasn't aware of this movement of single driver speakers vs more conventional multi driver cabinets. I'm curious as to what most people use to drive these with and what material they are most suited for reproducing.

I played around with all kinds of vintage stereo equipment at one time, back when I had time and money instead of wife and kids. Up to and including a pair of polk sda-srs towers powered by a pair of krell 100w monoblocks fed by a monster old grundig turntable mounted on a 200 pound isolation table. A pair of dalhquist dq-10s was back there in the past too. Can't remember which mcintosh I had them hooked up to.

All I've got left over now is a little bitty pair of polk sda2's running off a 50w rotel fed from a firewire midi box from my computer out in my office.

Ces't la Vie!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Polk, Grundig, Krell, Dali... Stop it, you're turning me on!


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

I am just using a T-Amp: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Class_T_amplifier They produce a much crisper sound than a valve amp, I'm hooked on them. I get a real 3D sound with the horns linked up to them, it's as though the person you are listening to is performing in your room. Really makes the hairs stand up ones neck hehe.


----------



## 3putter3 (Dec 19, 2011)

They look great.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Polk, Grundig, Krell, Dali... Stop it, you're turning me on!


no kidding audio is such a great hobby, but also very expensive, i used to be on may audio forums, but had to go cold turkey and get out, it was breaking me too much technology making things sound better and better all the time. now my listening is done from my mackbook pro to an ultra desktop amp/dac to a pair of grado rs1i's. good enough, the speakers are left for my ht


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Niiice I would love to hear a pair of Grado's, I have a pair of Sennheiser 580 HD Precisions that have lasted me over 10 years now and still sound great.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i used to run 650 senn's, but you know audio, so once i ran the senn's a few years i went sideways and tried the grados, the senn's are very much more laid back, the grados are very highly detailed, both are top of the line but i prefer dynamic as opposed to laid back, the senn's used to make me fall asleep in my chair they were so soothing'.as far as sound excellent both.


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

Been a while since i've seen horn speakers like that! Don't put any nasty music through those beauties!


----------

